# new bass ciub in north ga



## ct93 (Jan 20, 2012)

toccoa bassmasters is having first tournament feb 4th on hartwell .this will be a new club and is looking for members.there will be a points fund and also a classic .


----------



## ct93 (Jan 23, 2012)

anybody interested


----------



## speechless33759 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd love to, but I don't have a boat and work on Saturdays. LMK when if you guys start meeting to talk and share things. I live in Toccoa too...you probably see me driving around with a yellow kayak on a white civic.


----------



## Worm48555 (Jan 24, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## mclark91 (Jan 26, 2012)

would but going to school is a little too much to handle right now. Wish I could


----------



## butter bass (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it a team format or do you have boaters and non-boaters?


----------



## ct93 (Jan 29, 2012)

team format


----------



## Dovefishing11 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am interested in joining a club how many boats do u in the club and what's the payout like?


----------



## ct93 (Jan 31, 2012)

dont have an exact number of boats this is first tournament but if everybody joins that says they are should have pretty good crowd.payout for each tournament and points will be 50% 30% 20% three places,the way its layed out if can average at least 10 boats for year the points would accumalate close to 2000 dollars to be paid out three places.come early to get singned up


----------



## ct93 (Jan 31, 2012)

lake is off limits five days prior to tournament if anybody is planning on joining  come early sat mourning to get signed up .blast off will be at 730 over at 300


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 5, 2012)

did you have a good turnout? thinkin about joining where is next tourney


----------



## ct93 (Feb 5, 2012)

had 12 boats ,not bad for start up club on short notice .next tournament is lake russell march 3rd 730 to 330 at russel state park. come on and join us


----------



## curdogs4sure (Mar 12, 2012)

*Next tournament*

On to our next tournament, Lake Lanier April 7 out of laurel park !!!!!!!!!1


----------

